# Get your free Zombie Outbreak Stickers



## Holyhabanero (Aug 9, 2007)

http://lostzombies.ning.com/stickers


----------



## CreepyCanmore (Mar 27, 2007)

Ha! that's awesome. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

Just sent my SASE out. thanks.


----------



## berzerkmonkey (Oct 31, 2006)

Haha! Sweet! I'll be sending in my SASE when I get back on Monday...


----------



## Hallowino (Aug 22, 2008)

Love it! Thanks!


----------

